# JT, swimsuit NSFW



## Robin Usagani (Oct 1, 2011)

Updated
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 1, 2011)

ok, now I hate you.

 schweeet!


----------



## ghache (Oct 1, 2011)

hahaha! THATS IT!


----------



## ghache (Oct 1, 2011)

MOAR


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 1, 2011)

There is a member in Canada that always posts pretty girls. I thought I so the same.


----------



## ghache (Oct 1, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> There is a member in Canada that always posts pretty girls. I thought I so the same.



It's already to late to save you.


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 2, 2011)

Great shot. Subject composed and posed well, background perfect in adding color without distracting from the subject.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

updated!


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 4, 2011)

Jaw Drop


----------



## tevo (Oct 4, 2011)

That's perfectly SFW >_>


----------



## ghache (Oct 5, 2011)

good stuff. what lens did you use for this? the 35 or the 50?


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm... I see a problem. She's in the water, but how come she's dry?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 5, 2011)

ghache said:


> good stuff. what lens did you use for this? the 35 or the 50?


135



molested_cow said:


> Hmmm... I see a problem. She's in the water, but how come she's dry?


I was in the water a lot and I could only stand it for 1 minute.  Freaking cold! LOL


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 7, 2011)

I like 3 artistically but the coat kind of ruins the form of her body.  The last one I would've cropped more.  Looks like a fun shoot!


----------



## memento (Oct 7, 2011)

something I noticed... the water reflection on her thighs looks like cellulite. just nit pickin 

nice model, err.. pics!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah.. Noticed that too.  So SI, Maxim, etc usually remove them?


----------



## bennielou (Oct 7, 2011)

Great stuff.  The only thing I see that could be changed is the cellulite in the thigh area.  Girls HATE that.  It doesn't have to be anything crazy.
She's a beautiful girl to be sure, and the shots are all solid.  Well done!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2011)

It is the reflection of the water.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> It is the reflection of the water.



Yeah, I don't see it in some of the photos, but as a single that might not be understood.  It just surprised me because she is way to fit to have it.  I had to look back at other photos to referrence it.


----------



## arnold28 (Oct 7, 2011)

very nicely taken. what are the f stops?


----------



## WilfordSy (Oct 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... I see a problem. She's in the water, but how come she's dry?
> ...



I like how you're complaining how cold the water is while the model is IN the water and half naked LOL 

On a serious note though - great photos. I like the depth of field effects vs the water/background. Great model too


----------



## psaracino (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful pics beautiful model but she's not going to like #10 she looks like she has a celulite problem on left leg, you should photo shop it out.


----------



## vtf (Oct 10, 2011)

:thumbup: enuf said


----------

